# First Day Fly Fishing in 2021



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Today was a wonderful day to hit the water! I started with a double nymph rig with a Higas SOS and an orange San Juan worm

After about an hour on the water, a caddis hatch occurred and I switched to a tan elk hair caddis with an emerger dropper. 

While the fish weren’t large, there was plenty of them and I called it a day after releasing #30.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Sounds like my kind of fun!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful fish Jeff! Nice job!! 👍🏼


----------

